# Batch/VBScript- Delete files 1 day old, error 80041017



## Harrod200 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm currently running a 2003 R2 server providing support for my IT department. One of the tasks is keeping antivirus definitions up to date. I've already created a batch file which works perfectly for logging onto the AV provider's FTP and downloading the latest full install package.

The problem I'm having is with deleting the previous day's file. I tried using;

```
cd "c:\files\mcafee sdats"
forfiles /m *.exe /c "del @file /y" /D -1
```
In the batch file, but that simply doesn't work, so I turned to VBS. Bearing in mind, I know zero about VB Scripting and this has been glued together from tutorials/premade scripts and a bit of logical modification;


```
strDate = Now -1

'Wscript.Echo strDate

strComputer = "."
Set objWMIService = GetObject _
    ("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
Set colFiles = objWMIService.ExecQuery _
    ("Select * From CIM_DataFile Where CreationDate < '" & strDate & "'" & _
        " AND Extension = 'exe' AND drive='C:' and path = '\files\mcafee sdats'")
For Each objFile in colFiles
    Wscript.Echo objFile.Name
'    Wscript.Echo objFile.Delete
Next
```
For the time being, I'm simply trying to have it echo the file name it finds, rather than go deleting anything just yet.

With that above code, I get error 80041017, Line 11 Char 1.

Any help with either the batch or VBS would be appreciated.


----------



## Harrod200 (Sep 16, 2009)

Never mind, sorted it with a bit of reorganising of the batch;


```
@echo off
@echo ==================================
@echo =     Sdat Download Script       =
@echo =     Chris Harrod 20090909      =
@echo ==================================

goto start

:download
ftp -s:"c:\files\mcafee sdats\sdatdownload.bat"
open ftp.mcafee.com
anonymous

lcd "c:\files\mcafee sdats"
cd /pub/antivirus/superdat/intel
binary
mget sdat*.exe
y
bye
goto rename

:start
cd "c:\files\mcafee sdats"
if exist *.exe goto checkversion else goto download

:checkversion
if exist %date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%-SDat.exe goto end else goto delete

:delete
del *.exe
goto download

:rename
rename sdat*.exe %date:~6,4%%date:~3,2%%date:~0,2%-SDat.exe
delete SuperDat.log

:end
```


----------

